
Startups, ditch the Table Tennis - alfiedotwtf
https://medium.com/@alandownie/bro-ditch-the-table-tennis-5ff05cde65b8
======
65827
I rolled my eyes at the title and was ready to be dismissive but this article
100% changed my mind, he's right and we should lose the stupid tables. Love
the game, not worth it!

------
yellowapple
I wasn't aware of there being such a rampant table tennis epidemic. Who knew?
;)

